# Looking for the perfect smoker



## mday88 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey guys first post here.  I just smoked my first piece of meat last weekend on my fathers smoker.  Im officially hooked, and now want my own.

I just dont know what to buy though.  Some things I would like to buy it around are the following,

I live in Canada and plan on smoking weekly, even in the winter.  So I want one that will be able to hold heat well.

I dont need anything massive, usually Ill be smoking meat that is between 5-10lbs.

I dont want anything that I will need to replace in a year or two.  So I would like something in the middle of the road.  Not cheap but not crazy expensive.

What do you guys have in mind?


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 15, 2020)

Depends on what you want to do.....baby sit a stick burner all day? Or go with set and forget like with a gravity feed or pellet pooper? Or go with a gas cooker?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 15, 2020)

Sounds like you need to find or build yourself an offset.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2020)

WSM

Chris


----------



## mday88 (Sep 15, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Depends on what you want to do.....baby sit a stick burner all day? Or go with set and forget like with a gravity feed or pellet pooper? Or go with a gas cooker?



I’d like to have a charcoal one,  babysitting is alright with me haha.


----------



## mday88 (Sep 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> WSM
> 
> Chris



I was thinking of a wsm. I was searching for a Thermo blanket for the 14” one but haven’t found one anywheres.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 15, 2020)

If your handy and dont mind trying to build one look into building a UDS (ugly drum smoker) I built mine 6 years ago and its still going strong. Holds great temps and I use it all winter long. 3-5 times a week. When you build one you can go as basic or as extreme as you want.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 15, 2020)

Forgot to mention if you dont want to build one there are a few company that make them ready to go. The WSM that chris mentioned is a great option as well and both the UDS and WSM function basicly the same way.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2020)

mday88 said:


> I was thinking of a wsm. I was searching for a Thermo blanket for the 14” one but haven’t found one anywheres.



I live in Vermont, Although I didn't smoke anything last winter I have used my WSM in past winter months without any issues.  The cold weather won't affect it to much. I have more issues with the cold then the smoker does. The only real issues the WSM has with cold weather is the wind, and there are work arounds for those.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2020)

The OP clearly stated four desires; year-round smoking, 5-10 lb capacity (if you have friends and family close...that will increase...trust me), long-lasting, and not cheap or crazy expensive. This is also in the Charcoal Smoker section. The OP just described one of the three Weber Smokey Mountains, aka WSM.  

You can also use a Weber Kettle Grill for smoking, but it is more hands-on than the WSM (not much, but more so). 

Fuel is readily available for the WSM. It gives you near offset flavor, smoke rings, and results. There's a small learning curve, but you can master it in a few smoking sessions. Because it is a bullet (vertical) smoker, insulation really isn't an issue. If it becomes one for some reason, a wrap with a welding blanket solves that problem. 

Biggest advantage? Nothing can fail and it will probably last for decades. 

The access door is cheap, but you can mold it to fit better with your thigh. You can also buy an inexpensive ($25) sealing kit or a more expensive door ($60).  

Looks like the smoking bug has added another member to the hive. Welcome aboard!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 15, 2020)

M
 mday88
 I know what ya mean......Been looking around and thinking about getting an additional smoker to go with my propane smoker.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 15, 2020)

First purchase ?  Weber kettle .


----------



## mday88 (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks guys. I think I’m going to do my homework on the WSM some more.. it seems to where I keep looking at when I’m browsing.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 15, 2020)

I think a WSM is right about what you're looking for!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Sep 15, 2020)

Of you have a kettle grill you can smoke anything you want on that, I did a 10lb brisket and ribs on mine


----------



## Hijack73 (Sep 16, 2020)

Cheapo welding blankets.  Company in the US (Harbor Freight) sells them.   Not pretty, not form fitting, but a welding blanket and a bungee cord works.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 16, 2020)

mday88 said:


> I was thinking of a wsm. I was searching for a Thermo blanket for the 14” one but haven’t found one anywheres.


I would go with the WSM too.  For a thermo blanket go with a welders blanket and two heavy duty clamps to wrap and hold that blanket around the WSM.


----------



## mday88 (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok one other question about the WSM. Are all of the igrill temperature probes compatible with them and is there one you guys recommend. Trying to find a good website to compare all of these.
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 16, 2020)

Get an insulated cabinet smoker.  I live in Wisconsin and smoke year round.  I have a Stump's Baby.

They are a bit on the high side of price but it will last you a life time and produces fantastic results.

This is Stump's smallest gravity fed smoker.  It can hold 9 racks of ribs or 6 pork shoulders or 3 briskets or lots of chicken.

I use it to cold smoke sausages in the winter.  I was smoking with it last year at -12 C outside and had no problems.

With a pit controller, it is low maintenance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2020)

You say you want something to last, but not too expensive. A WSM with a BBQ Guru controller would do the trick. Even in cold weather the Guru will keep the fire stoked, of course you will burn more fuel. On the other hand I have a Lang & it will run up around 400 if I let it, but I’m in Florida & I think the shipping up to you would make it a no deal, plus you have to babysit it, but the flavor from a stick burner is the best. I think everyone will agree to that, but the WSM is not far behind. Good luck in your search!
Al


----------



## JWFokker (Sep 16, 2020)

You want a Weber Smokey Mountain. Either the 18" or the 22" depending on your budget. 18" is big enough most of the time, but the 22" can comfortably fit three racks of ribs per grate, two if they're untrimmed spares. Pretty fuel efficient versus an offset or pellet burner but makes way more smoke than a kamado. And it's a Weber product so it'll last damn near forever if you don't leave it sitting dirty out in the rain. The porcelain coating will outlast the grates. If you don't like it you can resell it at a decent price.


----------

